# Wandavision bad guy (possible spoilers)



## Mambi (Feb 17, 2021)

If anyone's been watching Wandavision, one of the big questions is "who's doing this" or "who's respnsible for Wanda's new abilities", depending on how you want to look at it. (*SPOILERS*) We know that she's controlling the area and it's all on her, and so far 5-6 episodes in a lot has been suggested that says Mephisto ("the devil") is responsible, or Agatha Harkens or something else. She clearly is conscious of her actions but since when can the MCU Wanda go from telekinetic shoves to rearranging molecular structures for an entire town including mass mind control and a physical barrier?

But I think people are missing the big picture (pun intended)

In-show, "Wandavision" is being _*broadcast *_across the CMBR...the universe's signal as they call it (cosmic microwave background radiation IRL). *Broadcast* *everywhere*! That's kind of important...this reality isn't just _existing_, it's being *transmitted *AS a show in the show. Meta, or something more? So far nobody's touched on that but I think it's the key detail,

Now, who in the Marvel cannon is linked to the x-men/avengers, has the ability to alter reality through tech, is obsessed with television broadcasts on a universal scale, and would encourage the manipulation of people as slaves to create this kind of program at the price of an entire town suffering and trapped forever as basically entertainment slaves to an ever-changing absurd lifestyle?
*
MOJO!!! *  The reality-TV mongol where in his dimension, TV ratings = power!!!

Think of it...here's one scenario top of my head. Mojo comes to Witch after the Avenger's endgame movie which caught his attention as entertaining from his dimension, sees her in such pain and grief and easily manipulated, and says to her, "I'll up your powers and give you your own personal world to live with your Vision again. In return, Wandavision becomes my new hit series! Make it interesting or I "cancel" your entire planet. Have fun!"

Think not the devil in hell as the puppetmaster, but the leader of the network to trillions of trillions...seems like he'd gain far more out of a "wandavision" scenario than a devil or even Wanda herself would. To still make her a good person after doing all this, the planetary blackmail comes into play once she snaps out of her grief that makes her want to go along with it? He's even from another dimension...and the MCU is dying to introduce the multiverse!

I wonder if I'm right? Guess we'll see as the show goes on.


----------

